# Oil Pan Bolt Size?



## greenturbogolf (Aug 13, 2006)

I am replacing my oil pan and want to get all new bolts. What size are they and are allen heads the best bet for the two next to the trans?
Thanks!


----------



## greenturbogolf (Aug 13, 2006)

I found this on the cabby-info site,
"Oil Pan
It's wise to upgrade your cork valve cover gasket to a rubber one. No gasket sealant is required and rubber gaskets are more leak-proof.
The rubber gasket upgrade is available at German Auto Parts.
Volkswagen part numbers:

028103609A (cork gasket; original)

044103609D (rubber gasket; upgrade)

N90008401 (M6x14 hex head bolt with shoulder; original used with cork gasket; 20-count)

N90592702 (*M6x17 hex head bolt with shoulder; 20 required with rubber gasket upgrade*)
Victor-Reinz part numbers:

10-33138-01 (rubber gasket + bolt kit)"

Since I plan to upgrade to a rubber gasket I'm going to assume I need M6x17 bolts.


----------

